# Planning a new EV/Hybrid Citroen 2CV



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
What do you expect to gain?

You are going to substantially increase the weight and reduce the fuel economy for a minor "power boost" that can be used occasionally

Remember every time you convert energy the gods of engineering take a cut

As an alternative are there no performance mods you could simply apply?


----------

